# ADGA registration questions



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh boy here goes tons of questions....
1.How can you check to see if a herd name is taken?
2.Will a long herd name limit options on goat names?
3.Do you have to pay one hundred up front for a permanent herd name?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

1. If you email ADGA, they will let you know if it is taken. Also if you have the membership directory there is a list of herdnames that have been taken, but of course that has not been updated since March I think so it is not completely accurate. If you are thinking of one, I can check quick and see if it is in there for you.

2. Yes, it will. You only have 30 spaces for the name (including spaces). So if you have a long herdname it will take up a lot. Mine is Golden Ears, so I have about 19 spaces left for the name, which works for me. But if you like to give your goats really long names you may want to just use letters for you herdname or something.

3. I am not sure about that. I paid the 15 dollars to register my herdname, and I think as long as you keep your membership dues paid it will stay yours. If you are planning on doing that I do not see any reason to do the permanent thing.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Katherine got 1 and 2, on 3, if you keep your dues paid the herdname will stay yours. If you do pay the 100 and then decide to not be a member anymore, nobody can have that herdname even after you are no longer a member.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks LiddleGoteGurl and goathappy. Im trying to figure everything out Its a bit confusing especially since Im newbie. My mentor has given me the paper work I need to get my guys registered on line (I think). On one of the forms It asks if you have a buck you will use as a service buck I am wanting to keep a closed herd however I would like to keep that option open soooo do I answer yes or no? Is it an option I can change later?


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there, I feel your frustration! The ADGA information is quite confusing to muddle through and try to get answers from. I finaly gave up and just called them. They are SO nice! Very helpful, and did not seem put-out by all my questions at all.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh yes, I know! It can be very confusing. But I am happy to help!

Yes, you can change that any time. That is on the membership application you are talking about, correct? You can always update your account information with things like that so if you decide in the future you would like to offer stud service they will change it for you.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

When it asks you about a service buck it means are you offering your buck for outside stud. Since you want a closed herd check no.


----------

